# Gothic 2 &quot;Welches Level für Minental?&quot;



## Lord_Nellgard (21. August 2005)

*Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Hallo allerseits   
ich bin bei Gothic 2 grad ins Minental gekommen und habe festgestellt , dass die Orks und auch die sonstigen Gegner höllenschwer sind   
deswegen wollt ich mich ma bei erfahrenen Spielern erkundigen welchen Level man so für das Minental benötigt!! ...hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder so... bin level 5... ist das zu wenig????


----------



## Dumbi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Level 5 bis 6 sollte eigentlich ausreichen, da man beim ersten Besuch des Minentals noch nicht gegen Orks kämpfen muss (du kannst dich an ihnen vorbeischleichen). Trotzdem hast du die Möglichkeit, deinen Charakter hochzuleveln, indem du die Orks zum "Rammbock" bei der Burg lockst, und sie dort einzeln erledigst. Das mag zwar dauern, aber dadurch annst du ein paar Stufen aufsteigen!


----------



## Jonny83 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Also ich hab erst möglichst viel in der Umgebung von Khorinis erledigt, bevor ich ins Minental gegangen bin. Dort angekommen hab ich mich anfangs um die ganzen "Viecher" gekümmert (die kann man schön einzeln anlocken) und gelegentlich auch mal einzelene Orks abgeschlachtet. In Gruppen sind die Orks anfangs viel zu schwierig!


----------



## ziegenbock (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Lord_Nellgard am 21.08.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits
> ich bin bei Gothic 2 grad ins Minental gekommen und habe festgestellt , dass die Orks und auch die sonstigen Gegner höllenschwer sind
> deswegen wollt ich mich ma bei erfahrenen Spielern erkundigen welchen Level man so für das Minental benötigt!! ...hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder so... bin level 5... ist das zu wenig????



es wäre auch wichtig zu erfahren, ob du mit oder ohne add on spielst. da mit der nacht des raben das spiel schwieriger wird.

ich habe auch gerade wieder g2 angefangen, um mich auf den 3. teil einzustimmen. mach doch erst mal die nebenquests und kill alle einfachen monster (feldräuber, scavanger, wölfe, goblins...), das müßte noch ein paar level dazu geben.


----------



## KONNAITN (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Dumbi am 21.08.2005 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Level 5 bis 6 sollte eigentlich ausreichen, da man beim ersten Besuch des Minentals noch nicht gegen Orks kämpfen muss (du kannst dich an ihnen vorbeischleichen).


Also ich bin erst mit ca. Level 10 ins Minental. Darunter hatte ich noch deutlich zu wenig Chancen gegen stärkere Gegner. 
Mein Gradmesser waren da die Banditen am Leuchtturm. Nachdem ich die ohne Magie erledigen konnte, hab ich's dann gewagt. Also wenn's im Tal zu schwierig ist, IMO besser vorher noch ein wenig in der Gegend um Khorinis leveln. Es eilt ja nicht.


----------



## Lord_Nellgard (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Dankeschön


----------



## adri (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Würde ich auch so machen. In der Nähe beim Akil, beim Großbauern Onar etc. lässt sich schon einiges an Erfahrung sammeln. Du kannst natürlich auch im Minental erstmal allen Orcs ausweichen


----------



## GeneralMySelf (8. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Also im classic G2 war ich mit lvl10 im Minental und mit nacht des Raben sogar erst mit lvl 15da kann man vorher nen bissle mehr lvln ausserdem kann ich schon alle sprachen


----------



## Dragonhunter_g2 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				GeneralMySelf am 08.09.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also im classic G2 war ich mit lvl10 im Minental und mit nacht des Raben sogar erst mit lvl 15da kann man vorher nen bissle mehr lvln ausserdem kann ich schon alle sprachen




Hab auch mit Add-On gezockt und bin mit Stufe 26 das erste mal ins Minental...


----------



## Cherisu (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Wenn Du auch das AddOn "Die Nacht des Raben" installiert hast (falls nicht: Warum nicht? Seeeehr empfehlenswert!!!   ), UND wenn Dir das Minental zu Beginn von Kapitel 2 noch zu schwer erscheint, dann solltest Du zunaechst durch das Tor nach Jharkendar gehen (also in die AddOn-Welt); die ist weniger schwierig als das Minental & ausserdem ein guter Ort, um sich relativ schnell noch ein paar Level hochzuarbeiten. Danach ist das Minental (& auch die Suchenden) kein Problem mehr (statt Lvl 12-15 hast Du dann Lvl 20 bis 25...oder so, kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern).

Noch was zu den Orks: Die sind gar nicht so schwierig (...die wollen nur spielen..), die halten naemlich garnicht so viel aus; das einzige Problem ist, dass sie selbst ordentlich zulangen. Wenn Du dran bleibst, ne einigermassen gute Waffe hast (oder entsprechende Magie), dann kannst Du sie durch schnelle Schlaege (bzw Treffer) so "paralysieren", dass sie vielleicht nur 1-2 Schlaege landen koennen. Das einzige, was Du gegen Orks brauchst, ist also ein gewisses Lebenskraft-Polster (sprich: ein paar Level mehr wirken Wunder), dann ist es kein Problem mehr. Nunja...das gilt jedenfalls fuer EINEN Ork.


----------



## Genius2 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Lord_Nellgard am 21.08.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits
> ich bin bei Gothic 2 grad ins Minental gekommen und habe festgestellt , dass die Orks und auch die sonstigen Gegner höllenschwer sind
> deswegen wollt ich mich ma bei erfahrenen Spielern erkundigen welchen Level man so für das Minental benötigt!! ...hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder so... bin level 5... ist das zu wenig????



Ich bin mit Level 10 ins Minental gegangen aber die Ork werden immer schwer bleiben. Ich hab bin als Ritter(Plaladin)  in Minental gegangen und hatte somit die Zauber "Böses Vertreiben" und "Böses Vernichten" damit sind die Orks recht einfach zu besiegen.


----------



## Larry_C (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

bin mit lev 23 ins minental. die orks sind da ansich nicht so ein großes prob, solange sie nicht im rudel daherkommen. auf keinen fall wild drauf los hauen, sondern auch daran denken, dass man ne abwehrposition einnehmen kann - kommen lassen-parieren-zuschlagen - dann geht das schon. grad im minental  kann man ordentlich aufleveln - allerdings sollte man da schon etwas power haben - würd auch sagen: unbedingt vorerst (soferne installiert) die addon welt erledigen! 

level 5 is imho definitiv zu wenig. da kannst nur davonlaufen und das bringts net wirklich.


----------



## Homerclon (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Larry_C am 09.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> auf keinen fall wild drauf los hauen, sondern auch daran denken, dass man ne abwehrposition einnehmen kann - kommen lassen-parieren-zuschlagen - dann geht das schon.


kleiner Fehler, wenn der Gegner auf einen zugerannt kommt dann nicht den ersten Schlag abblocken, sondern wenn der Gegner zum schlag ausholt schlägt man selbst zu.
Das geht am besten mit Einhänder.(sind schneller als 2händer)


----------



## Legless (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Lord_Nellgard am 21.08.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits
> ich bin bei Gothic 2 grad ins Minental gekommen und habe festgestellt , dass die Orks und auch die sonstigen Gegner höllenschwer sind
> deswegen wollt ich mich ma bei erfahrenen Spielern erkundigen welchen Level man so für das Minental benötigt!! ...hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht oder so... bin level 5... ist das zu wenig????




Level 10 müsste es schon sein


----------



## Larry_C (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Homerclon am 09.09.2005 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Larry_C am 09.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht auch - kann aber auch ins auge gehn - ich bin mit meiner taktik gut gefahren


----------



## GeneralMySelf (10. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Larry_C am 09.09.2005 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Homerclon am 09.09.2005 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also Ork Krieger sind sehr einfach. Wenn man Zeit hat kann man die auch in lvl 5 Scho plätten (einzeln). Einfach immer Rechts links rechts links ... schlagen weil die kommen immer angerannt brechen ihren schlag ab hupfen zurück und das immer wieder. Nur wenn er einen seitlichen schlag mahct is man halt sofort tot. Aslo glückssache. Schamanen einfach nahe bei ihnen in deckung laufen und warten bis se mit ihrer axt kommen ... selbes spiel. Ork elite ... keene chance die haun zimlich oft und gleich mehrmals rechts links


----------



## Cherisu (10. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

Und noch'n allgemeiner Tipp fuer den Nahkampf:

Solange man mit der Kampfsteuerung noch nicht wirklich gut ist, UND solange der Held im Nahkampf (gilt v.a. fuer Einhaender) noch ungeuebt ist (oder auch schon Stufe 1 "geuebt" hat), faehrt man mit abwechselnden Links-Rechts-Schlaegen schon ganz gut.
Die schnellsten "ungezielten" (bzw. einem einfachem Schema folgenden) Schlaege ergeben sich jedoch -meines Wissens nach - mit folgender Tastenkombi:

[Strg] + [W]  ->  [Strg] + [A]  --> [Strg] + [W]  --> [Strg] + [D]  --> [Strg] + [W] -->
--> [Strg] + [A] usw.  
Mit anderen Worten also "links-rechts"-Abfolge, jeweils unterbrochen durch einmal Angriff nach vorne [Strg-W].

Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass [Strg] + [W] eine etwas groessere Reichweite hat als andere Schlaege (bietet sich z.b. am Anfang gegen Molerats an, da diese zwar zunaechst heranstuermen, aber in einigem Abstand verharren & von da an eher "konternd" reagieren).

Durch verschiedene Tastenkombis sind gute Kombos moeglich, aber wirklich effektiv werden diese erst, wenn man Ein- bzw Zweihaender auf Stufe 2 ("gemeistert") gebracht hat; davor sind diese Kombos zwar gut fuer 2 oder 3 schnelle Hiebe, sodann aber macht der Held eine meist unwillkommene "Pause" in der Schlagabfolge; daher faehrt man meist mit o.g. Tastenkombi besser. 

Gut ist bei Gothic ja auch, dass man gut "Trockenuebungen" mit der Nahkampfwaffe machen kann, die genauso animiert sind wie in realem Kampf.
Sobald man Ein- oder Zweihaender also auf Stufe 2 gebracht hat, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, die speziellen Kombos, die ab dieser Stufe moeglich sind, zu lernen.

Viel Spass!!


----------



## kronstoeckl (11. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*



			
				Cherisu am 10.09.2005 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch'n allgemeiner Tipp fuer den Nahkampf:
> 
> Solange man mit der Kampfsteuerung noch nicht wirklich gut ist, UND solange der Held im Nahkampf (gilt v.a. fuer Einhaender) noch ungeuebt ist (oder auch schon Stufe 1 "geuebt" hat), faehrt man mit abwechselnden Links-Rechts-Schlaegen schon ganz gut.
> Die schnellsten "ungezielten" (bzw. einem einfachem Schema folgenden) Schlaege ergeben sich jedoch -meines Wissens nach - mit folgender Tastenkombi:
> ...



Also, vielleicht ist das ja Bug using, aber mit einer schnellen Mausseitwärtsbewegung (links oder rechts und zurück), eine Körpertäuschung wie im Fußball, kurz bevor der ork da ist (wenn er gerade ausholt), folgt der Ork der Bewegung und ist 2 Sekunden orientierungslos, 
dann zuschlagen, zurückspringen und wieder. Mit dieser taktik habe ich es auch zur Not mit mehreren Ork-Hauptleuten gleichzeitig aufgenommen.
Es gilt dabei immer: möglichst einzeln anlocken. Wenn einem mehrere folgen, weglaufen, bis die Orks aufheulen, dann nach 1-2 sec. schauen, wie viele noch folgen. ist es nur einer, gut. Sind es drei, weiterlaufen.
Blocken bringt nicht viel, da Orks oft mit Doppelseitwärtsschlägen kommen, da ist man gleich weg.
Zurz, bevor der ork ankommt, zuschlagen, zurückspringen geht auch, mit dem richtigen Timing, aber, wenn es mehrere sind, hat man so kaum eine Chance.


----------



## juppa (20. September 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 "Welches Level für Minental?"*

ich bin mit lvl 5-7 immer ins minental gegeangen ( mit magier sofort wenn man Quest hat da kann man nämöich schon ork killn


----------

